# Good guitar mics under $100?



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello--it looks like I'll be getting some sort of digital recording equipment soon--so what I'm looking for are recommendations on decent mics for recording guitars that are hopefully about $100 or less.
For acoustic & electric, and maybe for bass.
And I'd be recording for fun, experimenting, practice, song writing, etc. I'm not looking to release anything--just have some fun.

I've got some help on another forum, but the ones suggested on the company's website focuses more on it being a vocal mic--but maybe it would work.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What comes to mind would be the venerable Shure SM57. It's the mic that's been used in majority of guitar recordings. And it will work for almost anything including vocals. Falls under your budget too!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

+1 on the SM57. Great choice, does so much so well. Tough and plentiful. When the end of the world comes, all that will be left are cockroaches and SM57's


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It's hard to find a better "I can have only one mic" than a SM57. It won't be the best mic you could choose for all occasions, but it will work OK on just about everything. Do not buy used(unless you know it was purchased from a reputable dealer) or from a dealer you don't trust as there are many very good looking counterfeits out there.

Some other choices: Audio Technica AT2020 is a great small budget condensor mic for $100; CAD M179 multi-pattern condensor (less than $200) is a very good, non-hyped mic; Shure SM7B ($350) is an excellent vocal mic (especially if you are working in an untreated room) that works very well on bass, kick drum.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Find a used SM57


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> Find a used SM57


....with caution. See my post above.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

L&M has the Rode M3 on for $99 - Boxing Week special. Much better for recording acoustics.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I really like a ribbon mic. for recording just about anything. You have to be careful not to bang em' around or expose them to wind blast but they are excellent.
I have had first hand experience with this one. Long & McQuade - Apex Apex210 - Ribbon Microphone
There is a good selection out there in your price range.
Ribbon Microphones | Front End Audio | 888-228-4530


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree with a large diaphragm condenser or ribbon mic. Decent ones are so cheap now. Personally I've never been a fan of a 57 on an amp, despite its universal acceptance. I think a condenser has more uses overall.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, we have given some advice, all with good intention, but it is hard to know exactly what to say is "best" if we don't know what other "digital equipment" zontar intends to buy (or already owns). Another missing bit (excuse the pun) is if he is going to stop at one mic, or continue to build an arsenal over time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input & comments.
I was leaning towards the SM57, but was also looking for other alternatives--and have some here.
I was at L&M today with some giftcards to cover part of a Tascam DP-008--so I'd be using it with that.
Using it for fun, more than serious recording--given how I can be with gear, I'd like at least 2 mics--if not more--but will probably make do with the built in mics for now and then add one then another later.
I did check out mics--the Rode M3 was sold out when I got there though.

but lots to think about and after I get some time with recording I'll look into the mics a bit more.

I may try going direct as well--but in my previous direct recording I wasn't always happy with the sound I got.

Thanks again.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a CAD e70 ( CAD Audio - The Brand Used by Professionals! ) which i've never actually used. It's a dual capsule (omni/cardioid) condensor that's apparently quite effective for recording acoustic guitar and as an overhead (ambient) mic. Anyway, it came with some vintage mics I picked up recently and, since I don't need it, I'd certainly sell cheap. Feel free to research it and let me know if you're at all interested.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I'd go with the family for the SM57 or you should try a Audix i5. Thoses Audix sounds full(close to a Shure Beta57) at a really good price, under $100.


----------

